# Looking for good racing pigeons



## Brianfl (May 1, 2020)

Where is a good place to order good racing pigeons from. I found barnhart loft anyone order birds from there? Or any recommendations new at this trying to get good breeding stock


----------



## Brianfl (May 1, 2020)

Whiteracers.20m anyone order birds from here


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, what you should do is find the nearest racing pigeon club in your area.go in and talk to the members i am sure there are guys there that will help you maybe even give you some birds, dont go out and buy expensive pigeons you will waste your money, are you new to racing pigeons?? if you are you will need to learn a lot of things. it is to late for you to fly this years young bird races so you have till to next Sept. every year i always have extra young ones i will give 3 or 4 if you want. what state are you in??


----------



## Brianfl (May 1, 2020)

I'm in central florida


----------



## Brianfl (May 1, 2020)

I haven't looked in to any of the racing part just trying to breed some and start training for the next years racing


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i am in central fl. i live in kathleen fl


----------



## Brianfl (May 1, 2020)

I live in deltona


----------



## Brianfl (May 1, 2020)

That would be great I could come pick them up your only 100 miles from me


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i dont have any birds now i finished breeding already, the birds that i will give you wont be ready to next march, you know there is a pet shop in springhill fl that sells all kinds of pigeons there about 10$ each, i have a friend that lives in your area but he comes to springhill to buy his pigeon feed he says that no one sells any pigeon feed in his area, the pet shops phone# 1-727-856-1300 his name is tommy


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

brianfl---------your closest club is tampa
:	A&AP--- 2020 bands
Secretary	:	ARIEL MARTINEZ
City	:	TAMPA
State	:	FL
Phone #	:	727-944-6134
Email	:	[email protected] club listing


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

*correction*

had you in wrong town--here is au band list-- kissimmee is closer to you
just run down ihe list looking for florida listings

https://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php?year=2020&f=A


----------



## birdsnbees (Oct 6, 2019)

*my birds?*

I'm in central AZ. Have never mailed birds r bees. Welcome to come visit and carry off those you like. PM me for more details. Happy, Tom


----------

